# Kick down cable connect to tri power



## Topless66 (Nov 4, 2017)

I'm sorting out some little issues with a 66 that is new to me. It has a turbo 350, and there is a kick down cable in the engine bay that the previous owner had just left hanging around. Please check out the pic and let me know if I am not seeing an obvious place to connect, or if there is a bracket for me to purchase. Thx!


----------



## bigD (Jul 21, 2016)

Don't think the TH350 came along 'til '68, and was first used in '69 model cars. Therefore, the earlier carbs did not have a provision on the throttle lever to connect the kickdown cable to. 

http://www.novak-adapt.com/knowledge/transmissions/automatic/th350

Only auto trans for a '66 Pontiac A-body was the ST-300 2-speed. Super Turbine 300 was the common name. But I think Pontiac & Olds used a different name for it. If any of the above info is not correct, I'm sure somebody here will correct it.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Super_Turbine_300


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

When I swapped a Chev 350 w/ TH350 into a Studebaker, I did not bother with hooking up the kickdown cable. Leaving it off does not effect trans shifting but does leave you with no "passing gear". I just downshifted manually with the Transgo shift kit.

If you have to have it, I would contact TCI Transmissions as I found they have tons of stuff, brackets, speedometer gears. to assist with trans swaps.

https://www.tciauto.com/


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

The Rochester 2G carburetor had a wide variety of throttle linkage set-ups & many later on 2G's had T350 Detent (kick down) linkage provisions. There was at least one year Pontiac A-body 350 2bbl configuration, where the TH 350 detent cable worked off the gas pedal rod... strange but true.

Am betting your Rochestor 2G center carb is going to have the throttle arm/throttle shaft changed on it to some later or hybrid design, then the end of the cable casing itself will have to have some way to mount off the back of the center carburetor. Have owned quit a few '64-66 Pontiac Tripower setups. Have also stripped a ton of 2 bbl intakes & 2G carbs off core 400's, & on too many to count 350 2bbl engines, to pull a set of 5C or 6X-4 heads, but I honestly have never paid much attention to the exact difference in the throttle arm & detent set up on these later 2G's. A while back responded on a similar request. My best advice would be to get a hold of Mike W, he has most likely seen it all in his years of being THE Tripower guy in the Pontiac hobby.

http://www.gtoforum.com/f170/tripower-kickdown-bracket-122682/#post81869


----------

